# 2009 cc fuel issues



## wcp12 (Feb 5, 2012)

i have a 2009 cc with 56k and i recently was driving the car and it completly shut off. i tried to start it and the car was acting like it had no gas. finally 10 mins later it turned on and ran. the check engine light came on and the codes where 

12355 fuel pump mechanical malfunction p3043 intermittent 
00135 fuel rail/system pressure too low p0087 intermittent 
12356 fuel pump short circuit p3044 intermittent 

i replaced the fuel pump located under the back seat and im still having the same issue. what is it??


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

It sounds like you have a problem with the mechanical high presure fuel pump, which is mounted on the engine, on the end of the head, near the battery. Or the pressure sensor on the high pressure fuel rail is defective.


----------



## wcp12 (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks. i will try both of those tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Haa I 'll just name off all the things It could Be : LOL*

_*It's the sensor on High pressure fuel rail is Going .


Also don't start wit the $1800.00 worth of High Pressure Fuel Pump : OMG 
*_


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

You have a 5 year or 60k miles Powertrain Warranty from VW. 

Fuel system should be considered part of the Powertrain as its Chain Driven on the CC. call you local VW dealer. :thumbup:


----------



## wcp12 (Feb 5, 2012)

i replaced the sensor on the high presure fuel line and still the car wont start. what now??


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Check the connector and wiring to the fuel pressure control solinoid (part of the high presure fuel pump). If the connector and wires seem OK, pull the connector off and measure the resistance of the two pins on the pump. It should measure somewhere between 25 and 35 ohms. The solinoid might be open or shorted.


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Samething happened to me they ended up replacing the entire fuel pump. Problems was solved


----------



## DIRECTECH (Aug 6, 2012)

*2009 vw cc sport engine stalls/cuts out*



wcp12 said:


> i have a 2009 cc with 56k and i recently was driving the car and it completly shut off. i tried to start it and the car was acting like it had no gas. finally 10 mins later it turned on and ran. the check engine light came on and the codes where
> 
> 12355 fuel pump mechanical malfunction p3043 intermittent
> 00135 fuel rail/system pressure too low p0087 intermittent
> ...


 
I have the same model as yours with the same problem same fault codes, the Authorized Dealer can't seem to figure out whats causing it, they opened up a case help tech line with volkswagen and submitted all the data to Volkswagen Tech Support and so far nothing, not even Volkswagen can't figure it out, I was wondering did you get a solution for your problem? 


DirecTech


----------



## adobs33 (Feb 23, 2012)

I had the same issue. The dealer replaced the fuel pump and that didn't fix it. They figured out it was the fuel pump relay.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

wcp12 said:


> i have a 2009 cc with 56k and i recently was driving the car and it completly shut off. i tried to start it and the car was acting like it had no gas. finally 10 mins later it turned on and ran. the check engine light came on and the codes where
> 
> 12355 fuel pump mechanical malfunction p3043 intermittent
> 00135 fuel rail/system pressure too low p0087 intermittent
> ...


Back from the dead... Same codes on my wife's CC that left her stranded today. 86k on the clock.

The other code that I had in addition to what was posted is:

004506 - Fuel Pressure Sensor (G247)
P119a - Malfunctions - Intermittent
Fault Frequency = 1

on P3043 Fault Freq = 5 as well as P0087 (Rail Pressure)

..sigh ...Time to Start digging


----------



## ClarkR (Sep 26, 2013)

*Can everyone say recall,recall, recall ????????*

 What the heck is going on with these codes, I have the same codes on my 09 VW CC P3043: Fuel Pump Mechanical Failure, P0087 : Fuel Rail Pressure Too Low, P3044: Fuel Pump Short Circuit, My car looks like its on the showroom floor, but id rather be driving it than it sitting in the garage , its over an $800.00 repair job that should not be, I traded in a 98 Honda Accord with way more mileage that this and it drove like a charm, I want back my Honda,or VW needs to recall and repair this lemon cause I cant make lemon aide!!!!!!!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd swap the relay first since it is easy (may be able to swap with a know good one on the panel to test), then the sensor, then the pump. Pump is about a $300 part and maybe an hour to replace.


----------



## ClarkR (Sep 26, 2013)

*Thanks*

I will start the trouble shooting now that I know where to start, My CC has been in the Garage for over 2 months,will the Relay give all the P-codes ?


----------



## ClarkR (Sep 26, 2013)

*Thanks*

:banghead:I will start the trouble shooting now that I know where to start, My CC has been in the Garage for over 2 months,will the Relay give all the P-codes ?


----------



## milefff (Oct 8, 2015)

how did you fix the problem ?
relay , sensor or fuel pump ?
what did you change ?
thanks


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Hey Milefff .. Most often, if it's not the hpfp/module (mounted on the engine), then it's the lpfp/module (mounted under rear seat behind driver) .. Supposedly, if the lpfp gets too hot, because the fuel is below 1/4 tank and/or hot outside, it fries the sensor module - initially acting quirky and eventually frying out .. Good luck!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Very likely is the Control Module for the Low Pressure Fuel Pump. $125 and 30 minutes of your time to plug a new one in. I don't think the HPFP (High Pressure Fuel Pump) fails that often (it did on the old Gen-1 (EA113) FSI engine).

http://shopdap.com/2-0t-fsi-vw-and-audi-fuel-pump-control-module/


----------



## Badvw1700 (Dec 12, 2021)

I know this is an old conversation but for those struggling with random low fuel pressure codes and random engine stall. On my CC 2.0 I had to replace the engine harness, it seems the insulation used on the wiring has a problem with heat and cracks overtime leading to electrical shorts making the computer go crazy. It is the same issue of the trunk opening and closing on its own or lights malfunctioning. For me I replaced high and low fuel pump, sensor, fuel injectors, PCV, intake manifold, throttle body and kept getting the same code and random engine stall untill one day I decided to trace the wires from the rail fuel pressure sensor and found an erratic reading for one of the grounds, I bypassed it and the car run better. No more stalls but it did gave other error codes giving evidence of a bad engine harness. I replaced it a year ago and it has been running well since then. The latest issue I have found is dirty intake valves giving small misfire and drop in fuel economy. No check engine lite from the issue but I know the car well and I removed the intake and cleaned the valves and replaced injectors again and the car got better. In fact I gained 5 MPG in highway but he bad news is fuel injector harness is braking a part. I found exposed wires. I now know I will have to replace the other two electrical harness in the engine bay. VW should issue a recall as this electrical insulator issue creates significant safety issue for the consumer as the car stalls and can create an accident with potential injury to the vehicle occupants. I am thinking I should open a complaint with NITSA. Best of luck and hope this helps.


----------

